# How can I get her to take her tablet?



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, took Keltie to the vets today as she has been straining a bit for a few days now before doing a poo and this morning she had blood in her poo. Vet said she thought her tummy was a bit uncomfortable and prescribed some antibiotics called metronidazole, which I think help with any bacterial problems. Tried all sorts of ways to get her to take half a tablet (your not supposed to crush them up) - put it inside some cooked chicken but she realised and spat it out, but some butter on it, not a chance. Then tipped her head and opened her mouth and popped it in, keeping her snout closed and rubbed her neck in the hope she'd swalllow but she spat it out again. Don't want to stress her (and me!) out but how the heck am I going to give her these tabs twice a day for 5 days. 

I am feeding her NI but have been adding some carrots, potatoes, gravy now and then and now she doesn't want to eat it on its own - really regret adding stuff now. However, today I've vowed NI only at mealtimes and twice I've put it down and she won't eat it. So after 10mins back into fridge it goes - but of course this means she's ate nothing today. Help!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

With gypsy i need to put it down her throat(not just in her mouth) not plesent but sessasery. as she knows when i hide it.

does she catch treats the others will take it in food if i throw treats to them with, they dont think they just catch and swalow. but thay doesnt work with gypsy.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You have to poke it right down her throat then hold her mouth shut until she swallows not easy but once you crack it you will be ok good luck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep like Kendal says, open her mouth tip her head back and push the tablet in to her throat, sounds awful but it works. Quickley hold her muzzle shut, with her head still tipped and massage her throat with your other hand to encourage her to swallow. You will get the hang of it after a couple of goes.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If she likes cheese (any mild cheddar normally works a treat) - then roll 4 or 5 small balls of cheese with the tablet rolled neatly inside one of them.

Give here a couple as good-girl treats and she'll not notice when you give her a few more as an extended "well done" - no stress - no mess and no hassle - job done x

Stephen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I do cheese too. You need to hide the tablet in something strong tasting.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh forgot to say. I've started adding titbits to Millie's NI as she too is turning her nose up at it. It all started at Christmas time when she got little extras like turkey and ham. At least she's eating again. She's not exactly an overweight dog.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> If she likes cheese (any mild cheddar normally works a treat) - then roll 4 or 5 small balls of cheese with the tablet rolled neatly inside one of them.
> 
> Give here a couple as good-girl treats and she'll not notice when you give her a few more as an extended "well done" - no stress - no mess and no hassle - job done x
> 
> Stephen x


Just tried this Stephen and thought we'd cracked it and then, out it came minus all the cheese I'd wrapped it in of course! I've got one smart dog! Will wait for hubby to come home and see if he fancies trying, 

PS Julie - when I think about it, it was Xmas turkey when I started 'treating' her to extras. Just given in now and added a little cooked chicken to her NI and the monkey ate the lot............I'm such a pushover. I'm off for a glass of wine to drown my sorrows!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cris said:


> Just tried this Stephen and thought we'd cracked it and then, out it came minus all the cheese I'd wrapped it in of course! I've got one smart dog! Will wait for hubby to come home and see if he fancies trying,
> 
> PS Julie - when I think about it, it was Xmas turkey when I started 'treating' her to extras. Just given in now and added a little cooked chicken to her NI and the monkey ate the lot............I'm such a pushover. I'm off for a glass of wine to drown my sorrows!!!!


Oopps !

In that case try even more balls as a treat and make her work for them (sit / laydown / stay etc etc) and give the treat as a positive reward - if the tablet is broken in half or quarters it can be hidden in one / two or four cheese balls - make sure you add these ones into the "reward" system in the middle of the exercise and finish off with several plain cheese balls - that way you make a game of it and they should not twig !

....otherwise you have certainly got one smart dog !

Stephen xx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I normally half the tablet then wrap in ham or put some peanut butter on it xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I could never give my cat tablets and used to grind them up and mix them with a bit of tuna or something I knew he liked. Maybe you could try that? Or use a sharp knife to cut into smaller pieces and hide in a bit of sausage? I used to have to be very devious!  Good luck!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had to give Obi tablets every day for months now. At first I used to wrap them in ham or cheese as suggested but he too sussed it and spat them out! Then I decided to not make a fuss and hide them in his normal meals. I would dish out small amount of his breakfast (NI) and mix them in and make him wait later than normal to get breakfast....so basically he was really hungry and just gobbled it down. Once I knew he had eaten the medication I dished out the rest of the portion. I have to admit it probably helps that the tablets are steroids which make him extra hungry any way!


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hubby said it was easy and it did look like he'd managed it...........but then she spat it out - we've been in fits of laughter as every time it looked like it had gone, out it popped! After all our laughter, I suddenly remembered I had some laughing cow triangles in the back of the fridge! She did lick round the first bit, but then I gave her some without the tablet in, then the one with the tablet, quickly followed by a bit without and success! Only another 9 x half tablets to go, i's gonna be a long week methinks. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! Well done!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have in the past done what Wellerfeller suggested-especially with the throat massaging.

But now I find butter works. ( well clover) I let them lick a small bit first and the put some on the end of tablet and they take it and the I follow that with two more bits of butter.

I think like you have done if they have some both before and after less likely to spit it out as the bit after ensures the tablet has been swallowed.

Although Milly just gobbles down the tablets most of gthe time as she is a greedy moo.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have in the past done what Wellerfeller suggested-especially with the throat massaging.

But now I find butter works. ( well Clover) I let them lick a small bit first, and then put some on the end of tablet and they take it , and then I follow that with two more bits of butter.

I think like you have done, if they have some both before and after less likely to spit it out, as the bit after ensures the tablet has been swallowed.

Although Milly just gobbles down the tablets most of the time as she is a greedy moo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay, good on you....we use a different wet food and ball it around it...down they go no issues


----------

